# ! ! ! Cave House in Missouri found on eBay ! ! !



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

*http://cosmos.bcst.yahoo.com/up/player/popup/?rn=3906861&cl=12119411&ch=4226713&src=news*


*http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330306913609*


*http://www.boingboing.net/2009/02/20/cave-house-for-sale.html*


*http://www.buildingsystems.com/profiles/blogs/15000-sqft-historic-cave-home*


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 26, 2009)

I seen this ad yesterday, its like the bat cave......


----------



## Penny-Ontario (Oct 20, 2007)

Thats kind of cool.


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

Cool, but a little pricey.


----------



## LindaLK (Jan 8, 2009)

Good Afternoon Everyone, 


Thank you for sharing this Copperkid3. It was very interesting but, I would have concerns about it collapsing. It stated that it was an old minning cave. I also think it is pricey. As for me, any day above ground is a blessing.  I wonder if Fred and Wilma are their neighbors? 


Enjoy the day everyone.



Hugs,
Linda


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

I doubt it due to the huge amounts of concrete used.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I keep thinking that you could go to bed during a tornado warning and not worry too much about being blown away.

heck of a tornado shelter...

Angie


----------



## Traci Ann (Jun 27, 2005)

My fear would rest more with the tiny little fact of a fault line in that direction of MO!!


----------



## buffalocreek (Oct 19, 2007)

It's in the middle of town, not exactly secluded.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

I don't think it's to pricey considering the one room is something like 17,000 sq ft...

If I thought I could sell my place right now I would consider it.....


----------

